# Excuse me...



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Heh heh. But I am partial to cats.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 3, 2009)

Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger? has this one and thousands more! I subscribe via Bloglines and save the best ones for Tim.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 3, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger? has this one and thousands more! I subscribe via Bloglines and save the best ones for Tim.



Yum. And they taste good with just a wee bit of hot sauce.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 3, 2009)

And this would probably be the only reaction from most PB members 






Perhaps I am the only one who can be endlessly entertained by these things. I never imagined I would post any on the PB, but I could not resist the temptation Theognome placed in front of me.

And there are only about 10,000 more of them various places online. No matter what, these can always bring a smile to my face 



> Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger? has this one and thousands more! I subscribe via Bloglines and save the best ones for Tim.



You beat me to it! Though, readers ought to be warned, some of them are in very poor taste.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

Some of those are actually cute--even if they are pictures of cats.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Apr 3, 2009)

I _love_ cats!!


----------

